# My puppy won't eat his new food!



## aaront513 (Jul 14, 2010)

My puppy rocky is almost 12 weeks old, I just got him TOTW it says on the bag he should be eating 2 1/2 - 3 3/4 cups a day, he eats about 1 cup a day.. it seems like he has a lil bit of a rough time chewing it up too but i'm not exactly sure... i just spent 55$ on this 30lb. bag, can you guys please help me outt?


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

Try adding some water to his food to make it easier for him to chew.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup soften it up a bit , they will eat when they are hungry luna goes through spurts she will all of a sudden eat like crazy as if we starved her then later she goes back to picking at the food a bit. as long as the pup is drinking and active not lathargic or losing weight its fine watch the stools. if any of the later occurs check with your vet. is the pup up to date with all the deworming? what did you swith him from waht was he eating before? and did you just switch or did you do it gradually some dogs have prefrences and dont like some food thats another thing to think about.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

A pup at that age probably won't eat as much as the bag says. Do you feed 2x a day? It is better to do it that way in my opinion, then timing potty breaks is easier. Makes housetraining easier and gets their system in a routine. A pup at that age we feed about a cup 2x daily. Hope this helps.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My full grown dogs each about 2 cups a day, one cup in the morning and one in the evening. I wouldn't always go by what the bag says, plus your guy is just a puppy. 

Are you free feeding him? (leaving the bowl out for him to eat whenever he feels like it). That might be part of the issue as well. As teasha mentioned, it could be best to switch to twice daily timed feedings. And also good advice was adding a bit if water to soften the food.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is very common and here is a great thread that talks about your situation. Never go by the back of the bag each dog is different go by how they look.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/27671-puppies-not-eating-well.html


----------

